# Parakeet Portraits! C&C Please!!!



## bartystewart (Aug 14, 2010)

Decided to buy a parakeet for a week for as a photographic subject. He proved to be a bit difficult, but I really like what we got out of him 

Most everything shot with a D3 or D3s with either a Nikon 105 vr or Tamron 180 macro. Lit with 2 sb600s.


----------



## bobnr32 (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice shots.
IMO they would be improved with a less shallow dof.
It's a mistake I've been making.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 15, 2010)

Great photos, and beautiful bird. I have one that looks just like him. You should keep him, they make great pets. 

It's a boy BTW(although you might have already knew that)


----------



## pdq5oh (Aug 15, 2010)

I think dof on the one with the wing extended is just right. Overall nice pics.


----------



## bartystewart (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words.

I agree with the dof issues on the headshot. Aside from that I like the look of the dof.

We actually got rid of him shortly after shooting. Not much for pets and picked him up just for this concept.


----------



## Overread (Aug 16, 2010)

First off I hope said parakeet went to a good home after his modeling and that he was suitably paid for services   I'm also glad that you are upfront about your methods of getting the shots, though I can't say I quite condone the idea of purchasing animals just for a short time shoot and then moving them on - I'd far rather try to find a local owner or even a shop willing to loan/lend - that also opens up options for you as many places might offer you sales for the prints (owners especially)

Overall I really like your creativity hear and what you've managed to capture with a tricky subject - certainly some very good ideas and shots hear. One thing I do question is how you focused these shots - the 2nd shows a great display of blurred backgrounds and small depths of field; yet it looks wrong with the eye so far out of focus whilst the beak is in focus. It looks to me a little like you were in a more AF auto mode rather than single AF points or manual focusing. 
The last shot I think you get away with the eye being out of focus since hte main focal point is the wing rather than the eye (a rare thing for animals as one of the almost only "rules" is to have the eye in focus).


----------



## Stephen.C (Aug 16, 2010)

theyre so cute! I love number 2. great composition and detail.


----------



## bartystewart (Aug 17, 2010)

Actually shot all of it in manual focus if I remember correct. If not it was single point afc. 

I do agree I misses the dof a bit on #2 though. 

As far as the bird he did find a home. Good idea on trying to cross market to get pets to shoot. Ill surely try that out.

Thanks ,
Dan


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 17, 2010)

I like birds  
It does look like you missed focus on all but 4. Forgive me if I'm wrong. I'm looking on a phone. I do also kinda like the scissors for a little something different as a prop. Different is good. 
1 seems to me like a picture of scissors with a bird on it. Not a bird on scissors. You cut the bird off and you should mostly fill the frame with the.subject.
2 I love the color. Nice and even, red white blue, very nice. Just too bad Its off focus.
4 is nice. Nailed the sharpness and light seems good too.
The last one I don't know. I like the pose but my eye keeps going to that black thing on the bottom. The bird is pointing to It, Lines kinda go to It, it pulls me away from the bird. All I think Is what is that thing. Is it an alarm clock? Digital scale? Electronic? Just not about the bird for me. Kinda kills It but the bird is beautiful here.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## bartystewart (Aug 17, 2010)

He was pointing to a Nikon lens cap. I just thought it was funny how interested in it he was. 

Shots were a little less about the bird itself and a little more towards experimenting with color and a few unique ideas. I feel like we accomplished that. I would love to get another bird with another set of colors and go for it again. I am picking up some stronger lights soon and that should help me with DOF problems


----------

